# Wood N Whimsies



## jkinosh (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking to order some kits and bllanks form Wood N Whimsies, and wondered if anyone has a coupon code?

Jacob


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 24, 2008)

They don't use coupon codes, as far as I know


----------



## jkinosh (Nov 24, 2008)

Figured it coupldn't hurt to ask, as there is a spot in the checkout to enter one.

Jacob


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 24, 2008)

Their prices are pretty much in the basement already!!!

Nice people!


----------



## jmt19 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great people to deal with.I received a defective part, called them, and they immediatly sent me a replacement with a prepaid mailer to return the defective part.Their prices are great too.


----------



## jkinosh (Nov 24, 2008)

Think I'm going to place my order in a few minutes, I have ordered from them in that past, and loved the products.

Thanks,

Jacob


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 24, 2008)

I love WnW.  I haven't quite warmed to their new website, but the prices, people and service are quite good.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Nov 24, 2008)

I tend to agree that their prices are already substantially lower than others for the lower end kits.  It's like a black friday sale allll year long 

Nice folks too!

lr


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 25, 2008)

Great service and I find that there products are well priced.  I have had really experiences dealing with them.


----------



## Joe Dowdy (Nov 26, 2008)

WnW is great, I have ordered alot of stuff from them and have been very pleased.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice people and great service. As an international customer from Singapore they do their best to fill the flat rate envelope/box to the maximum and save me shipping cost. After sales - excellent.
I do almost all my purchases from them and their prices are good. eg PSI parts from WnW's are lower and shipping cost realistic. Hope some day they would be a re-seller for AS (no international orders) and others.
Stephen


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 26, 2008)

Try William Woodwrite (penblanks.ca) for kits like the Baron that are otherwise AS exclusive...they ship internationally. 

Wood n Whimsies, however, is a wonderful source for PSI merchandise (and their own line of things as well) 

Andrew


----------



## Grandpa Grizzly (Nov 26, 2008)

Just sent a $100+ order and expect it to arrive in a couple of days. Great people to work with and very helpful.
Granda Grizzly


----------

